# mac or not?



## KentRight (Nov 6, 2017)

Do you recommend using a Mac, for the business, for management purposes... inventory, appointments, etc..


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Nope!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You certainly can use a Mac for Business, but most business machines use Windows and not Macintosh. Macs are usually used or Creative businesses, like Architects, Artists, Musicians etc. and they cost 3 times as much.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You can do that stuff on an iPad, or even iPhone, or any smart phone/tablet. It really depends on the software you will be using. As a long time Mac user, I generally don't recommend them to people anymore unless they are invested already in the system.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Most business packages (Accounts Payable,Receivable, Inventory, Payroll, General Ledger etc.) are geared to Windows and at one time Unix. Macs are preferred by those needing graphic processes like Printing Firms.


----------

